# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  Finale de la Ligue des Champions

## cassidain



----------


## stbartshopper

It seemed like it was over before it started. Real was in control throughout!

----------


## stbartshopper

Sorry the fear of Terrorism had to intrude-

*More than 1,500 people injured in panic* 
More than 1,500 people were injured when panic swept through a crowd of Juventus fans watching the Champions League final in a piazza in the northern Italian city of Turin, authorities said Sunday. The Turin prefect said in a statement that the crowd “was taken by panic and by the psychosis of a terror attack,” fearing that a loud noise was caused by attackers. The source of the loud noise that triggered the stampede remained unclear, officials said. The noise triggered panic among thousands of fans gathered in Piazza San Carlo to watch the match pitting Juventus against Real Madrid on giant TV screens. Fans were trampled as they tried to flee.

----------

